# [SOLVED] posdtawowe narzęcia sieciowe

## szybi

Problem jest dość głupi:

usuwałem niedawno niepotrzebne zależności i odczułem wczoraj brak poleceń: tracerout, host i nie wiem co jeszcze. Pierwszy program udało się odzyskać, ale pakietu z tym drugim znaleźć nie potrafię. (aż mi wstyd o to pytać :/ ale wpisując w google host można wiele znaleźć, ale nie to)

Są jeszcze jakieś przydatne (mniej lub bardziej) programiki tego typu?Last edited by szybi on Thu Mar 15, 2007 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *szybi wrote:*   

> Pierwszy program udało się odzyskać, ale pakietu z tym drugim znaleźć nie potrafię.

 

jest w pakiecie dnsutils

----------

## szybi

nie znalazł takiego :/

----------

## Grosik

```
equery b /usr/bin/host

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/host in *... ]

net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.0 (/usr/bin/host)
```

----------

## mbar

 *Raku wrote:*   

> jest w pakiecie dnsutils

 

czyżby tzw. "fo pa" z używania Archa?

----------

## KrzychuG

W pakiecie host dostepny jest co prawda hostx (tak sie przynajmniej tutaj zwie), ale funkcje pelni te sama. W razie czego mozna sobie alias dodac  :Wink: 

----------

## szybi

co to znaczy "fo pa"

Teraz znalazł  :Smile: 

Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## Raku

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   jest w pakiecie dnsutils 
> 
> czyżby tzw. "fo pa" z używania Archa?

 

Używania wielu dystrybucji. dnsutils jest zarówno w Archu, jak i w Debianie. Gentoo niestety jakoś tak dziwnie nazwało ten pakiet.

----------

## Gabrys

Nie pisze się "fo pa" tylko "faux pas" nieuki  :Razz: 

----------

## mbar

specjalnie tak napisałem, dlatego jest w "cudzysłewie"  :Wink: 

----------

## szybi

w takim razie co znaczy faux pas bez cudzysłowu?

----------

## m010ch

@szybi:

Odrobina samodzielności naprawdę jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziła:

 *http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gafa wrote:*   

> Gafa, faux pas (z fr. "fałszywy krok", wym. "fo pa"), oznacza nietakt, pogwałcenie niepisanych reguł danej społeczności. To co jest przyjęte w jednej kulturze może być uznane za gafę w innej.

 

----------

## szybi

No to już wiem dlaczego odnotowałem niepowodzenie ze słownikiem angielsko-polskim  :Smile:  Odrobina samodzielności i od razu porażka. Ale będę się starał  :Smile: 

----------

